# london tri



## trijan (3 May 2013)

New to forum...
Ive posted a new thread to ask if we have bike rack put on anything that resembles correct!!
But also hope to regulary post as am doing 2 tris in july, London, Super Sprint sat and the Olympic the next day. Did the London last yr it was fab so getting in to thespirit now and must up training so hope we can support each other!

Jan


----------

